# Acer E1-531 Windows 8.1 Driver Help



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

trying to fix this laptop for a friend. for some reason they literally destroyed their HDD so i replaced it with a spare i had. Upon installing windows 8.1 i get the infamous "device driver is missing" and i can't select a hard drive to install to.

All of the drivers on the acer site don't seem to work so i'm kinda stuck. Ideas?


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you installing from a DVD or a flash drive?


----------

